# Worst bit of kit



## owdgeezer (13 Dec 2019)

I've often read discussions about the best bit of kit that you've bought for your bike/cycling but never a worst equivalent  so I'll start one off and see if anyone adds other stuff  might come as a surprise but the worst bit of kit for me was a pair of Castelli bibs. Nothing wrong with the fit or chammy but after a few months, after a post ride wash, I hung them on the line and noticed a white fleck on the legs . Took a photo and sent it to Castelli and asked for any thoughts/advice and all I got back was 'nothing to do with us' . Cos it looks so unsightly they've now been demoted to turbo shorts but the white flecking has spread over both legs so they are the worst bit of kit I've purchased


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2019)

One of those triangle shaped bags that goes between the top tube and seat tube. Had room for virtually nothing. Fell to bits.


----------



## nickAKA (13 Dec 2019)

Numerous saddles that I couldn't get on with, but you've got to kiss a lot of frogs before you find your prince(ss) 

Also luggage related, one of those top tube/stem fuel tanks. Just stuff it in your pockets.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Dec 2019)

nickAKA said:


> Also luggage related, one of those top tube/stem fuel tanks. Just stuff it in your pockets.


Oh yeah. I forgot I had one of those. It was just too small for my phone. Great.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> One of those triangle shaped bags that goes between the top tube and seat tube. Had room for virtually nothing. Fell to bits.


All I ever kept in those was a Co2 tire inflator and a cartridge, and used it for shoulder carrying the bike in cyclocross. Now, I just use them for touring, also in case I have to carry the bike.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Dec 2019)

Chain cleaner


----------



## sleuthey (13 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> One of those triangle shaped bags that goes between the top tube and seat tube. Had room for virtually nothing. Fell to bits.


Beet me to it. First thing I thought of. Really bulky bit of kit but very little room inside


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2019)

🖕 These 🖕
Awful things!!


----------



## Globalti (13 Dec 2019)

The triangular frame carrier appeared in the early days of mountain biking when we were actually shouldering bikes to carry them up proper mountains, not like nowadays when "mountain biking" means racing down hills on engineless motor bikes or charging round man-made trails like a hamster in a wheel.

The chain cleaning devices were useless especially as the fluid would dribble into your BB or freehub and wash out the grease. 

The white threads appear on all lycra shorts, not only Castelli, when the textile gets abraded or washed too aggressively and the little elastic threads break out of the warp and weft.


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Dec 2019)

Sealskinz gloves, unlike their socks, are POS. The inners are unattached inside so putting on and removing is a performance.
Quite a few tyre levers are not up to the task.
Cheap foldup bike tools are a waste of money.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Dec 2019)

Tubeless tyres, for my road bikes. Expensive bin fodder.


----------



## Profpointy (13 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 496406
> 
> 
> 🖕 These 🖕
> Awful things!!



I've got the Assos equivalent (there was a "deal" on albeit still not cheap) and they were great


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2019)

A bike light by 'Ding' - this was an Aussie Kick Starter. The light looked great in principal with a 'down light' which spread light under the bike as well as in front. Lots of delays, but it eventually arrived. Nice packaging. 

Two slightly muddy night rides later - mud had got inside the 'down light'. Managed to open it out and clean the lens, but realised it was really badly sealed. Had to glue the seals to stop further ingress. Move on a bit, the ruddy mounting bracket snapped clean off.

Great idea, let down by poor plastics and seals.


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Dec 2019)

Chain cleaner and umpteen mini pumps which would have been challenged by a balloon. 

And a mountain bike, can't stand the things.


----------



## Brandane (13 Dec 2019)

Garmin Edge Explore 820. Most un-user friendly, expensive POS ever invented. Has tested my patience on many a long ride, to the point that I now just use Google maps on my phone. And a good old Cateye computer for the stats I want.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Sealskinz gloves, unlike their socks, are POS. The inners are unattached inside so putting on and removing is a performance.
> Quite a few tyre levers are not up to the task.
> Cheap foldup bike tools are a waste of money.



Agree, I got some Sealskin gloves for winter commuting. The weren't waterproof, the lining pulled out making them hard to put back on, they were sweaty. I went back to mountaineering gloves for winter and never looked back.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2019)

One of those bells with a spring for a clanger. Total and absolute crap


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2019)

Umpteen mini pumps I agree with but I quite like my chain cleaner. Mountain bikes have a wide range and my current 1980’s one is multi purpose.


----------



## Nibor (13 Dec 2019)

Globalti said:


> The triangular frame carrier appeared in the early days of mountain biking when we were actually shouldering bikes to carry them up proper mountains, not like nowadays when "mountain biking" means racing down hills on engineless motor bikes or charging round man-made trails like a hamster in a wheel.
> 
> The chain cleaning devices were useless especially as the fluid would dribble into your BB or freehub and wash out the grease.
> 
> The white threads appear on all lycra shorts, not only Castelli, when the textile gets abraded or washed too aggressively and the little elastic threads break out of the warp and weft.


Pedant alert no warp and weft in lycra it is a knitted fabric


----------



## sleuthey (13 Dec 2019)

Muc Off Dry Ceramic Chain Lube. It was badged at the time for mainly dry but occasional wet use. You went through one puddle and that was it, time to re-lube the chain unless you wanted to put up with a load of unhealthy noises.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2019)

Profpointy said:


> I've got the Assos equivalent (there was a "deal" on albeit still not cheap) and they were great


They were warm and toasty, yes, but useless when trying to change gear or apply the brakes...


----------



## confusedcyclist (13 Dec 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Chain cleaner
> 
> View attachment 496404


Really? I love mine. Makes quick work of really gunked up chains. Got to use the right degreasing agent though.

My worst purchase was the Airzound. What was I thinking. It wasn't cheap either, but is great for practical jokes on DW. She is known to occasionally spill her tea/jump out of her skin etc.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYkBHGurj-I


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Dec 2019)

Flimsy tyre levers that snap when I’m in the middle of nowhere. And to add to puncture misery, those valve pins that unscrew themselves and drop into long grass when the pump is removed never to be found again.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Dec 2019)

Agree on how many tyre levers are not fit for purpose, either they break or they do not lock onto the spoke


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2019)

My Rapha B******s to Brexit cycling top. When I wasn't being pelted with rotten fruit the Police were ordering me to remove it. A waste of £105 that was.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (13 Dec 2019)

Cannondale
BB30
BB Right
BB30PF
GXP
ZERTS
Avid brakes
Specialized
Anything that generates data
Crank Brothers Egg Beater pedals
Zipp wheels
Bikepacking stuff
Gravel nonsense
Cheap suspension forks
Sofa saddles
Brooks saddles
Assos
Sports drinks, gels, powders potions and pretense
GoPro shoot
Anything that needs a recharge after each ride
Cleats you can't walk on
Salty roads
Fake suspension bikes
"Solutions" to punctures
"Alternatives" to training and conditioning - a.k.a large sprockets
Gyroscopes (nudge nudge, wink wink).
Bike fitting centres
Peloton bikes and the like
Sportives
Clubs
Non-beer drinks


----------



## Mark Walker (13 Dec 2019)

Another one for Sealskin gloves


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 496406
> 
> 
> 🖕 These 🖕
> Awful things!!



Fugly as hell, but useful if you have Reynaud's.


----------



## Gunk (13 Dec 2019)

Cheap Chinese eBay crank extractor tool. It just stripped the thread of the tool, worse than useless.


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Cannondale
> BB30
> BB Right
> BB30PF
> ...



You forgot dropper seat posts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2019)

Go faster stripes


----------



## Venod (13 Dec 2019)

Aldi overshoes, Aldi have sold some good gear at times but their overshoes were a spectacular fail, I don't expect overshoes to last for ever but come on


----------



## Mike_P (13 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Go faster stripes


Do have a use when the bike has acquired a scratch.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> My Rapha B******s to Brexit cycling top. When I wasn't being pelted with rotten fruit the Police were ordering me to remove it. A waste of £105 that was.



I had no idea Rapha had a sale.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Dec 2019)

Chain cleaner.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Dec 2019)

Mentioned it before, but
Suspension hub

(In my defence came with a bike, i wasn't mad enough to individually buy it)

Will try to think of more but struggling, maybe i have been lucky or clever enough to just swerve gimmicky tat.


----------



## vickster (14 Dec 2019)

Gore windstopper tights, never fitted right and they rustle when you pedal or walk.
Worse still they replaced my favourite Gore tights that were cut off at hospital after I was knocked off the bike.
I guess as least they were (partially) paid for as part of the claim 

I do still have them, maybe I should confirm they are a small bad as recall


----------



## kingrollo (14 Dec 2019)

£3.5k for my Kouta Khydra - Its a full time job to stop the thing creaking - Oh yeah and I got to be called an idiot by the head of Kuota uk - for not knowing how to maintain a modern road bike.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Dec 2019)

Rear light from Lidl some years ago. It came as a set, the front is brilliant albeit heavy but the rear.......As soon as it rained it would not switch off. I tried all sorts of things but gave up. Crap design. A mate had one and his was the same.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Dec 2019)

Almost all bike lights before 1995(ish)... they were either too dim to be of any real benefit, or the bright ones wore the batteries down in under 20 minutes.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Dec 2019)

Overshoes and winter gloves.

Nothing has ever delivered as promised


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 496406
> 
> 
> 🖕 These 🖕
> Awful things!!



Funny, I'm a glove aficionado, and I rate the planet x crab claws as the best I've ever had!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Dec 2019)

Another vote for cheap tools. Cheese fashioned chain splitters, soft pedal wrenches, plastic tyre levers, erc etc etc

Never again.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2019)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Funny, I'm a glove aficionado, and I rate the planet x crab claws as the best I've ever had!


You could have had mine, but I gave them to a friend... 👍🏼


----------



## Gunk (14 Dec 2019)

Cheap Cable Disc brakes, there is zero feel, they never seem to work properly, and always end up dragging against the disc.


----------



## ExpatTyke (15 Dec 2019)

Cheapo overshoes from Ebay. I bought a pair after yet another expensive pair tore. I am rough on overshoes it has to be said; I commute 17 miles each way including some badly surfaced lanes and a few miles off road where I'm unclipping frequently to open gates.

So I bought a cheap pair, thinking "they can't be that bad". They were. Holes in the toe section on the second day, and on the third day it rained. I discovered then that 100% waterproof only applies in 100% dry weather. I know water does run into overshoes after a while, but my feet were soaked through within a few minutes.

I've replaced them with a pair of Carnac overshoes from Planetx, and two months of use has shown them to be hole free and as warm and waterproof as anything I've had before.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Dec 2019)

What would do the country good is legislation to stop the sale of cr*p goods, a bit like how M&S on receipt of a faulty garment would send the whole lot back to the supplier ( although that resulted in a host of M&S seconds shops when garments were made here). Not cycling related but one of the most useless purchases I made recently was a sink plug whose metal chain loop rusted


----------



## Threevok (15 Dec 2019)

Dr sludge tubes. Used to be good. Now crap

Any neoprene overshoes 

Anything Endura that is supposed to be waterproof


----------



## Mark pallister (16 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> One of those triangle shaped bags that goes between the top tube and seat tube. Had room for virtually nothing. Fell to bits.


Yes I’ll second that ,I kept banging my knees on it all the time


----------



## the_mikey (16 Dec 2019)

Go-pro camera mounting system, my heart sinks every time I see it or encounter it or inadvertently purchase something that uses it, this happens from time to time, even after furiously researching a product, the marketing text and graphics contain no reference to the Go-Pro style mounting system, yet it still appears.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Dec 2019)

Time Impact pedals. They had so much float that I tweaked my knee every time I unclipped, my foot had to rotate so much to release. £55 for a bit of kit I used for less than twenty miles before removing them. Some twelve or thirteen years on they are still sitting in a box in the garage.


----------



## Threevok (16 Dec 2019)

Mark pallister said:


> Yes I’ll second that ,I kept banging my knees on it all the time



Strange, I have one on both bikes in the winter, to hold the batteries for my solar storm lights 

I can't say they've ever got in the way and are a far better solution than all the other bag types I have tried


----------



## Bollo (16 Dec 2019)

A 3D printed computer mount for the H11 handlebars on my canyon.

Let’s try to fit it....no.....hem.....not there.....wonky.....now let’s just remove the brake cables...yes, perfect.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Dec 2019)

Continental UltraHamsterSkins. Three glass punctures in a fortnight from new. Threw them away after the third puncture because they were sparkling all over with embedded glass shards. A pair of Vredestein Fortezza TriComps survived a year's commuting on the same route with zero punctures, and were also lighter and faster. It must have taken some serious dedication for Continental to create such a bad tyre.


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> You forgot dropper seat posts.



What... best invention ever.


----------



## Notafettler (11 May 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Chain cleaner
> 
> View attachment 496404


Love them think there superb as they do the job. I only have Rohloffs and shimano 8 speed hub gear maybe that makes them better. Either way that's all I use once a year.


----------



## Notafettler (11 May 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> Really? I love mine. Makes quick work of really gunked up chains. Got to use the right degreasing agent though.


As in?
I just use white spirit.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Agree, I got some Sealskin gloves for winter commuting. The weren't waterproof, the lining pulled out making them hard to put back on, they were sweaty. I went back to mountaineering gloves for winter and never looked back.


I found the same: Sealskinz gloves aren't waterproof, it's just false advertising, and they're overpriced.


----------



## Drago (11 May 2020)

I think the quality is very variable. I have 2 pairs, the oldest over a decade old, and they are waterproof.


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2020)

sleuthey said:


> Muc Off Dry Ceramic Chain Lube. It was badged at the time for mainly dry but occasional wet use. You went through one puddle and that was it, time to re-lube the chain unless you wanted to put up with a load of unhealthy noises.


I used the wet stuff for a while, it was equally as useless. After just one ride it would go more dry and sticky than any wet lube I've had before (I want my wet lube to last a wee bit longer I switched back to Finishline Ceramic Wet Lube after that.

Not all Finishline products are good though, their never dries out (to seal a hole) sealant has to be right up there with my worst purchase


----------



## rogerzilla (11 May 2020)

Continental UltraHamsterSkins. Fitted to replace some Vredestein Fortezzas that had never punctured. 

Two punctures in the first fortnight. On examination, they were studded with shards of embedded glass. In the bin they went. Back to Fortezzas.


----------



## Globalti (11 May 2020)

I've something else to add: Look Leo pedals. Absolute garbage, the clipping in and out worked okay but the bearings were hopeless and within a few hundred miles the top surface and the cleats would wear out and the axle/bearing unit would unscrew itself from the plastic pedal body then the pedal would fall off. I wrote a letter of complaint to the UK distributor (Madison?) and received a patronising reply saying they all used Keos and had no problems with them. GtiJunior and I changed over to SPD-SL and have never had a problem, they are excellent pedals.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 May 2020)

Has anyone mentioned 'puncture sealing lime green slime' stuff yet. Used it once a few years ago- waste of a good inner tube and valve!


----------



## roley poley (11 May 2020)

Bottom bracket dynamos would aquaplane on a breath of moisture any where at any time. Glued a strip of emery cloth on to cure but that was a tyre chewing fix till the Never Readys went back on .Oh yeah and while i'm down here U-brakes that mounted under the chain stays facing the dirt and filth of anything you rode your mountain bike through, soon to be left off in shame of bad design


----------



## davidphilips (11 May 2020)

Threevok said:


> Strange, I have one on both bikes in the winter, to hold the batteries for my solar storm lights
> 
> I can't say they've ever got in the way and are a far better solution than all the other bag types I have tried



Until i was given one never liked them and thought them a waste of space but after putting one on one of my older bikes have found that they have more room than saddle bags and can even hold a mini pump so now same as yourself find them afar better solution than all the other bag types.


----------



## Mike_P (11 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Has anyone mentioned 'puncture sealing lime green slime' stuff yet. Used it once a few years ago- waste of a good inner tube and valve!


Used it once, no problem with the tube and valve but what a performance trying to squeeze it out of the bottle while ensuring the tube stays on the opened up valve
Ended up buying another bottle, why is it not supplied like some glues with a plunger dispenser. And then discovered it on sale in Asda cheaper.


----------



## Globalti (11 May 2020)

TBH I don't mind dealing with the occasional puncture. It's quick and easy just to put in a new tube and fill it with gas.


----------



## Broadside (11 May 2020)

HLaB said:


> I used the wet stuff for a while, it was equally as useless. After just one ride it would go more dry and sticky than any wet lube I've had before (I want my wet lube to last a wee bit longer I switched back to Finishline Ceramic Wet Lube after that.
> 
> Not all Finishline products are good though, their never dries out (to seal a hole) sealant has to be right up there with my worst purchase


I would agree with that, the Muc Off dry lube disappears too quick while the wet lube stays too long! They do however sell ebike Ceramic chain lube which I use on my non ebike, it is more expensive but is excellent. It stays on even for a few wet rides but also keeps the chain pretty clean without a build up of crud.


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2020)

Unless I've missed it, how have Tannus tyres not been mentioned?


----------



## wafter (11 May 2020)

As mocked by fate as I usually am when purchasing anything, I can't actually think of anything cycling related I've bought that's been an absolute dead loss (probably because everything gets researched to death beforehand). I've had problems, certainly.. but nothing that's made me want to throw the offending item in the sea. A few things that spring to mind:

- Orange Clockwork 10th Anniversary MTB: A really nice bike but I was too much of a weak nancy to use it as intended, so it just got used for flouncing around the village; collecting chips and damage as 17yr-old me lacked the sympathy I have now. Sold it a while ago; almost regret it but it was a bit small for me anyway.

- My Giant OCR - generally a positive experience although the cack, pitifully short seatpost shim caused its early death through fatigue-cracking of the frame. Also, the bars had reach and drop like Pat Butcher's earrings - something like 120mm and 160mm respectively - no wonder I always had a neck-and-headache the night after a ride!

- My Boardman Team Carbon - Generally an excellent bike IME, although the brakes were shocking out of the box and I live in fear of it's hateful PF30 BB creaking or CFRP steerer tube failing catastrophically after reading a few horror stories on the net..

- Specialised Sirrus - Bought used as a runaround but I never really gelled with the flat bars, while the old cack tyres punctured on every other ride. Sold it to a mate who's put a bit of time into it and uses it frequently.. in retrospect I should probably have done the same..


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Unless I've missed it, how have Tannus tyres not been mentioned?


Now's your chance. What did you think of them?


----------



## AndyRM (11 May 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Now's your chance. What did you think of them?



Expensive, a nightmare to get on the rim and feels like you're riding on a bygone relic, which is what you're doing really.

Best avoided I reckon.


----------



## ExpatTyke (11 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Continental UltraHamsterSkins. Fitted to replace some Vredestein Fortezzas that had never punctured. Two punctures in the first fortnight. On examination, they were studded with shards of embedded glass. In the bin they went. Back to Fortezzas.



Yep, I've tried the Gators. I had three punctures on the way into work one morning (turned out to be a tiny shard of glass embedded between the tread and inner wall so it was undetectable by the roadside, but dug itself into the tube as soon as the bike hit a bump), and went to the bike shop in the village at lunchtime to get a tube. 

They talked a good game and sold me a pair of hamster skins (to be honest I probably was moaning about punctures) as well as a tube, assuring me I'd never get another puncture. I put up with them for nearly a month - far and away the most unpleasant and unresponsive tyres I've used. One puncture was all the excuse I needed to take them off the bike, and the bike felt completely transformed with new tyres (cheapo Schwalbe Luganos, which shows just how bad the Gatorskins are).

Oddly enough I replaced the Luganos with Conti Ultrasports on that bike, and they're superb tyres for the money; roll very well, nice ride, and only one puncture in the last year.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (11 May 2020)

By reputation, the Campagnolo Sport front changer:
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/campag-front-changers.html
I never used one myself but saw a couple of them on bikes that were in use. Apparently, it was almost impossible to use without getting your hand mangled in the chain and chainwheel from time to time. Great marques can have humble beginnings — they are certainly evidence for the value of continued product development.


----------



## jay clock (11 May 2020)

Globalti said:


> The triangular frame carrier appeared in the early days of mountain biking when we were actually shouldering bikes to carry them up proper mountains, not like nowadays when "mountain biking" means racing down hills on engineless motor bikes or charging round man-made trails like a hamster in a wheel.
> 
> The chain cleaning devices were useless especially as the fluid would dribble into your BB or freehub and wash out the grease.
> 
> The white threads appear on all lycra shorts, not only Castelli, when the textile gets abraded or washed too aggressively and the little elastic threads break out of the warp and weft.


I currently have about 10 pairs of varying brands inc Assos, Endura, Planet X and never even heard of this. Several are 10+ years old


----------



## jay clock (11 May 2020)

ExpatTyke said:


> Yep, I've tried the Gators. I had three punctures on the way into work one morning (turned out to be a tiny shard of glass embedded between the tread and inner wall so it was undetectable by the roadside, but dug itself into the tube as soon as the bike hit a bump), and went to the bike shop in the village at lunchtime to get a tube.
> 
> They talked a good game and sold me a pair of hamster skins (to be honest I probably was moaning about punctures) as well as a tube, assuring me I'd never get another puncture. I put up with them for nearly a month - far and away the most unpleasant and unresponsive tyres I've used. One puncture was all the excuse I needed to take them off the bike, and the bike felt completely transformed with new tyres (cheapo Schwalbe Luganos, which shows just how bad the Gatorskins are).
> 
> Oddly enough I replaced the Luganos with Conti Ultrasports on that bike, and they're superb tyres for the money; roll very well, nice ride, and only one puncture in the last year.


I have moved to Conti 4000s and 4 Seasons but although I found the Gatorskins a poor ride, P* resistance was fine over several years of using them. I also have 32mm Gator Hardshells on a tourer and feel much nicer and no P* visits in 1000+ miles so far.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Continental UltraHamsterSkins. Fitted to replace some Vredestein Fortezzas that had never punctured.
> 
> Two punctures in the first fortnight. On examination, they were studded with shards of embedded glass. In the bin they went. Back to Fortezzas.



I got some of them to try on a commute a few years back. Got a puncture after 3 days and by time I’d stopped the rim had ripped the ultra thin side casing rendering them useless. Went back to my usual make / model of tyres.


----------



## rogerzilla (11 May 2020)

Second worst must be Schwalbe Duranos (on Rigida Nova rims). Fit tyre. Inflate tyre. BANG! Silly boy, must have trapped tube under bead. Repeat. BANG! Oh ffs, I'm losing my touch. Repeat. BANG!

Check sidewall. Max pressure 110psi. Oh. The previous tyres on those rims had a min pressure of 115psi and a max pressure of 185psi and I was trying to put 140psi in the rear. Pathetic tyres.


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2020)

Once a Wheeler said:


> By reputation, the Campagnolo Sport front changer:
> http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/components/campag-front-changers.html
> I never used one myself but saw a couple of them on bikes that were in use. Apparently, it was almost impossible to use without getting your hand mangled in the chain and chainwheel from time to time. Great marques can have humble beginnings — they are certainly evidence for the value of continued product development.


This crops up yearly on road.cc
https://road.cc/content/feature/190040-retro-shimano-and-campagnolos-greatest-design-blunders


----------

